# rabbit hunting



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

where is a good place to go?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

west


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

South can be good too.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

If you really want to get into them, go south _*and*_ west. :wink:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I keep hearing North....


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

For the love of all that's sacred, dont go east!!!! Those Wyoming wabbits can bite. :rotfl:


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

it helps to know where you live. west for me could be east for you. my recipe for shooting rabbits seems to be:

desert + sage brush + few trees (maybe a few junipers and cedars) + an unpopulated area

Pretty much anywhere I go with those ingredients will hold rabbits. The snow helps too because you can quickly determine how the population is doing by the tracks and droppings.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a clip of those Wyoming rabbits.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

i live in south ogden


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

south ogden should go north and then west... anywhere in west box elder county is pretty good. just drive around on dirt roads till you find some road kills. lots of hawks in the area are a pretty good sign also.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> head west of Promontory and you'll be in the right spot.


Where have you been EHF? I thought you died or something. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey NHS its everytime cathrine would *rev up the microwave*.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Hey NHS its everytime cathrine would *rev up the microwave*.


Thanks fixed blade. Correction noted! :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> head west of Promontory and you'll be in the right spot.


Careful how far west you go and make sure you are not on private land. It is not posted very clearly in some spots. The box elder county sherriff will write citations. About a year and half ago we were out there and received a warning because the owner had just recently posted it. They were giving it one year and then it was a no questions asked citations and the fine was steep. Being caught twice was a fine and confiscation of any firearms and impoundment of vehicles. Best bet is call and talk to the sherriff they were very helpful in identifying were we could hunt.


----------

